# Homemade Betta Disco (picture heavy)



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I got inspired by my black water extract (no I wasn't drinking it) and decided to revamp some kritter keepers with some snake skin wrapping paper, then came the christmas lights, well you know the rest...
The bettas really like the xmas lights-they are like-wow! wouldn't leave htem on all the time though (Note: they are OUTSIDE tank)  enjoy!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

the last one is my favorite-it's Pantheon my little yellow ct-peeking out from behind his plant, with a Stephen King book reflected in the tank, kinda reminds me of cujo....


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

one more


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

here's a couple photos of the betta disco after dark.. (aka without flash)
unfortunately they are blurry...but you get the idea


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

an action shot of my Ct Pantheon-he's sooooooo cute, I love the way with his fins he "dances" through the water


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

The snake skin is a really cute idea.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## BettaBreederAllie (Jul 23, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Hm I might want to try Christmas lights!! Cute idea 
I love the pics


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Very cute! lol I love the X-mas lights! I might try that idea sometime! =]


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Tanks guys, I wonder if blinking xmas lights would entrance them...or not!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

LUV IT! :nicefish: and Tank!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Love it too!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Creative!


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

LOL Love it!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm gonna try the christmas lights!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That is so neat! Very creative! I love it, you did a great job! And I love all the pics, you have some beautiful fishies


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

woot! woot!
I still have all my fishies,, even after trying to rehome some locally (Maine) anyone local, or in drivable distance who is interested in one, let me know, not for breeding though (of course)! the betta disco lives!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, I'm actually surprised at how nice the snake skin looks (I've never been a fan of snake skin...), you've given me some ideas...

And I like the Christmas lights too! Looks like good simulation there.

And gorgeous bettas btw.


----------

